# Suche Freerider/Downhiller Kreis Kusel, Kirn, Meisenheim



## Litzi (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,
da ich noch Anfänger bin und da es einfach mit mehreren Leuten mehr Spaß macht suche ich jemanden zum fahren in der Gegend Kirn, Kusel, Meisenheim.

Komme übrigens aus Kappeln bei Lauterecken

Gruß Litzi


----------



## qaywsxedcrfvtgb (15. April 2011)

hi mein name ist sören und ich fahre schon seit einem jahr downhill und hast schon recht zusammen macht es schon mehr spass ich hatte vor gehabt vielleicht im wald bei der kyrburg ne eigene downhillstrecke zu bauen vielleicht können wir uns in den fehreien zwichen 20.4.2011 und dem 27.4.2011 mal treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duD3 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bin auch aus der Ecke. Ist was aus der Strecke bei der Kyrburg geworden ?


lg
dude


----------



## qaywsxedcrfvtgb (9. Mai 2011)

nein leider nicht hab mir in den ferien die achilissehne gezerrt sind ja in ein par wochen sommerfehrien ma sehen ob es dann was wird 

was für ein bike hast du eigentlich?


----------



## duD3 (10. Mai 2011)

Hab dir ne PM geschickt, damit wir den Thread hier nicht zweckentfremden


----------

